# OBT sexing



## Dyn (Nov 10, 2009)

how big do they have to be before you can tell the sex based on their
 vent?

I have one thats maybe close to two inches.

I'm leaning towards female because it doesnt have the "belly button". It's more of a "smiley face". Those are very techincal sciency terms I read on these boards but it seems to make it kind of easy.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 10, 2009)

That's male.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 10, 2009)

boo was hoping female. Girlfriend said she thought it was a female anyway I was trying to take credit if it was right   , but shes wrong... so ill blame her.

if you dont mind could you edit the picture pointing to what makes you say its a male. I've tried reading about sexing by vents but I'm more of a visable learner and if you could provide a picture of a female as well that would be a HUGE help


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2009)

*See, now I woulda thought female... I'd love to know your reasoning, Mr. I-Have-Hundreds-Of-OBTS  LOL *


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you get a clearer pic?


----------



## Dyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I will try and get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2009)

*xhexdx... are you circling a dot there? 

I'd definitely like to see another picture too  *


----------



## Dyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*clearer pictures*






looks like one didnt resize right >.<


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 11, 2009)

Female!!!!



Teal said:


> * Mr. I-Have-Hundreds-Of-OBTS  LOL *


LOL!


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2009)

*Hmm.. okay.. I think I can see why it's male.. I think...

Just when I thought I was getting good at this! lol *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 11, 2009)

There is no Dot in the first pics or the new pics. In the first pics if you look real hard (almost imagining) you can see a dot and hence why I asked for a clearer picture.
Its a female and you are right, The smile is a good indication for female and the belly button/dot is a good one for male. But bear in mind these are not 100% set in stone. Ventral sexing is never 100%. But pretty darn close.

When she gets bigger look for the flap of the spermathecae in the molt. That will be your 100% guarentee. Till then enjoy knowing that it looks pretty female.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2009)

*So wait... I WAS thinking correctly then! If you look at my first post... I was confused, because I thought it was female... lol *


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes you were correct the whole time.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2009)

*LOL now don't *I* feel stupid  *


----------



## zwd22 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd say female, no pattern around that area.  Not sure what the dot on the less zoomed in picture was about though...


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a very obvious dot in the first set of pictures that is not there with the second set.  I agree that the second set of pics look female, but that doesn't really explain what the first set was showing.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 11, 2009)

The "dot" in the first pictures was only a few darker hairs that were sort of concentrated in one location.  You can still see them in the more recent pictures, but in those it's obvious that it's the hairs that are dark, not the exoskeleton.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Crappy picture would probably explain it. I noticed my lens was dirty as well combined with the slightly dirty deli cup.


----------

